# Red dot on terrib back



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Got some terribs a few months ago and always wondered what it was.
Doesn't seem to effect ?him?
Thanks


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

It is potentially a bacterial or fungal infection. Send a pic to your vet and they should be able to send you the appropriate meds. Send me a pm if you need a vet recommendation.


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Any other frogs showing the same thing?

If he is housed with other frogs that don't have the same spot, or if it hasn't grown/changed since you acquired him, I wouldn't worry about it... Whatever it is!


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Waterside said:


> Any other frogs showing the same thing?
> 
> If he is housed with other frogs that don't have the same spot, or if it hasn't grown/changed since you acquired him, I wouldn't worry about it... Whatever it is!


Unless of course, it is bacterial or fungal, in which case it could kill the frog...but other than that, nothing to worry about


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I would at they very least consult a vet that specializes in amphibians and lizards, not easy to find but check your major state universities, many specialize in off breeds as part of their program and have professors who know whats going on oversee it all, I had a bearded dragon come down with a cancerous tumor, they UW Madison removed it, but it ended up coming back about a year later and spread to his spine and he died from it, because beardies are so cheap many people neglect medical care and so when the UW asked if they could keep and study the tumor I said absolutely! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

UW said they have never seen a cancerous tumor like that in a bearded dragon, they checked into it and only 1 other report came back with cancer in a beardie, it helps the university and it helps future vets, by all means take the tumor, study it, learn what you can from it! I spent $1000 trying to to cure my beardie of that cancer, Id spend it again if I had to. havent had a bearded dragon since and probably never will again. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Its not bacterial or fungal, I have never seen a fungal/bacteria so perfectly round, thats either an abscess or a tumor and it should be looked into, ask Dendro Dave what he thinks, he will know and give you sound advice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

To me it looks like a strawberry mark where there's an ulceration of the skin beneath the top layer and blood fills it. It could be from a bite or it could just be a genetic hole in the skin if that's what it is.

-Nish


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

It has stayed the exact same place size shape etc and doesn't seem to affect him in any way. Also I live in England so but harder to find vets than in the us. 
Thanks 
James


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi James,

I'm also from the UK.

I didn't know frogs could get blood-filled ulcerations on their skin.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd think anything that has two layers of skin can. People get them but not often I don't see why a frog couldn't.

-Nish


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Wusserton said:


> Its not bacterial or fungal, I have never seen a fungal/bacteria so perfectly round, thats either an abscess


Well abscesses can be caused by bacterial, protozoans, viruses, parasites and fungi so you can't rule out any of them based on the shape.... It could also be a due to a foreign body that has either itself triggered an immune response or had it triggered secondarily due to infection associated with a foreign body so back to the blank slate again... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

nish07 said:


> I'd think anything that has two layers of skin can. People get them but not often I don't see why a frog couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> -Nish



Absolutely! I wasn't disputing it, I was just saying I never knew that was a possibility. Learning new things all the time in this fantastic hobby


----------

